# sessions jacket sizing........heads up



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

My medium fits great, and I'm a smaller medium sized person... this is one of those cases where you should try before you buy


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

but is yours an "extra baggy fit" or a "loose fit"?

im also on the small size of medium......except for my chest


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Ah good call. It's a loose fit.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

word

just be careful if youre gonna get an extra baggy


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Yeah, you guys gotta be careful with Sessions. I found the fit with them to be kind of all over the place.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

I just ordered a pair of small snowboard pants from them, was gonna get medium, but I decided to take it safe since they were baggy anyway... Hopefully they fit and they aren't so ridiculously baggy that i look like one of those goons that wear pants to baggy that they just look ridiculous.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah, I found my sessions "Loose Fit" jacket to fit a little tighter than I like.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

same here with the loose fit jacket for me...tighter than i like. found the same to hold for loose fit pants...they fit a little tighter than i prefer. for me, sizing up on the loose fit stuff seems to work.


----------

